# Procambarus clarkii - ghost



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't have a picture of my own so I will use this link to show you how they look like. You won't regret clicking on that link if you like to see beautiful crayfish.

Procambarus clarkii is a commonly seen crayfish species, they come in red, white, orange, blue and other colours. Ghost is one selectively bred from the common ones (crossed with other species), the end result is just amazing.

Does anyone have Procambarus clarkii ghost? I don't have any yet so I'm asking if anyone can share some experience in keeping (I'd think the same as other clarkiis) and breeding (how wide a range for the offsping colours).


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

This is the one I will get.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

How big do they get as adults. The pic is stunning.. he'd be awfully decorative to have around for sure.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I got mine in my tank now. I only have one big male and a few babies. The male I have is about 8" long. Looks better than the one one in my picture. The thing is they aren't cheap. The 2" babies will go about $30 each. Even in Asia where they were first crossed, an adult pair goes for usd$150.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Okay, the ghost is doing very well in my tank.... and who wouldn't think they look amazing...







I also have some baby ones too. And they look nothing like the adults before they are bigger.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

And at the same time, I managed to get these babies as well.


----------

